# Grilling Hazard at Work



## KyIe (Jul 1, 2019)

Recently, a few employees have been bringing a bbq grill to work and grilling in the loading dock area, close to the building.  Are there any regulations/rules against this behavior?


----------



## cda (Jul 1, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## KyIe (Jul 1, 2019)

cda said:


> Welcome


This does not even relate...


----------



## cda (Jul 1, 2019)

Propane or charcoal 

Should be ten feet away from building or any thing combustible.

Always attended.

Have a fire extinguisher or water hose nearby/ easily get to.

If propane do not store propane inside a building.

If charcoal, Suggest get a metal can to put ashes in, for a few days.

Let them know how you like your steak.

OR, just say no cooking allowed.


----------



## KyIe (Jul 1, 2019)

cda said:


> Propane or charcoal
> 
> Should be ten feet away from building or any thing combustible.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply. We have a LEED platinum certified green building.  Does the smoke affect this?


----------



## cda (Jul 1, 2019)

Not sure, if the cooking is kept away from the building, I am thinking it should not.


----------



## classicT (Jul 2, 2019)

KyIe said:


> Recently, a few employees have been bringing a bbq grill to work and grilling in the loading dock area, close to the building.  Are there any regulations/rules against this behavior?


Seriously...join em, have a burger or brat and loosen up.

It's damn near the 4th. It would be un-American to shut down a BBQ.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 2, 2019)

Doesn't your corporate have a say so as to their doing that?


----------



## e hilton (Jul 2, 2019)

KyIe said:


> We have a LEED platinum certified green building.  Does the smoke affect this?



Youre kidding, right?  Leed certified is a joke, it means the building owners spent a huge premium for a piece of paper that was issued by a for-profit organization.   The concept was good, and energy efficient building design is the way to go.  But leed should be banned and applicants should be refunded their fees.


----------



## ICE (Jul 2, 2019)

Do you see "NO SMOKING" signs in the area?


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 2, 2019)

If the International Fire Code is enforced in your area the following applies. Otherwise grill anywhere.

308.1.4 Open-flame cooking devices. Charcoal burners
and other open-flame cooking devices shall not be operated
on combustible balconies or within 10 feet (3048
mm) of combustible construction.
Exceptions:
1. One- and two-family dwellings.
2. Where buildings, balconies and decks are protected
by an automatic sprinkler system.
3. LP-gas cooking devices having LP-gas container
with a water capacity not greater than 21/2 pounds
[nominal 1 pound (0.454 kg) LP-gas capacity].


----------



## cda (Jul 2, 2019)

Profile. See any problem







ADAguy said:


> Doesn't your corporate have a say so as to their doing that?


----------



## tmurray (Jul 2, 2019)

KyIe said:


> Thanks for the reply. We have a LEED platinum certified green building.  Does the smoke affect this?


It won't affect your rating.

You could have an issue if it is used close to air intakes or open doors/windows if the building is being depressurised, but that would be some smoke entering the building and potentially causing occupant discomfort. It would be unlikely to be in sufficient quantities to trigger any smoke detectors. 

Now, that being said, if the building was designed properly, there would not be any air intakes in the loading dock area (because carbon monoxide), so this shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 3, 2019)

e hilton said:


> Youre kidding, right?  Leed certified is a joke, it means the building owners spent a huge premium for a piece of paper that was issued by a for-profit organization.   The concept was good, and energy efficient building design is the way to go.  But leed should be banned and applicants should be refunded their fees.



Spot on, similar to ICC (smiling). Energy conservation should always be a "best practice".


----------

